# Labeling day!



## jswordy (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, the university is south of here and while we got no snow, they did get a couple inches. So in the great Southern tradition, it closed. Yay, a day off work - time to label some wine.

The Darlene Fry is a scuppernong made out of Darlene and Fry grapes. I have some in competition now, can't wait to see if it does anything. The Norton is self-explanatory. And yes, it did finish lighter after cold stabilization than I though it would. Both are 100% juice.


----------



## dralarms (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice labels... Bang-zoom!


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 11, 2014)

Those labels are so cool. Nice work.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 11, 2014)

What? you can't afford a color printer?






Really like the Norton label. Brings back fond memories.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 11, 2014)

bkisel said:


> What? you can't afford a color printer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
B&W pictures.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2014)

Jim your labels are no surprise, after following your posts. I love each and everyone of them!


----------



## GreginND (Feb 11, 2014)

Love them!


----------



## Noontime (Feb 12, 2014)

The Norton label is definetly a winner. Love it.


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 12, 2014)

Ya very classy! I like!


----------

